# Alleged Terror Plot Foiled at JFK Airport



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Terrorists just have a hardon for New York.  This is why VA link ups are preferred:)*

*Quite the trend lately no doubt..*


*Alleged Terror Plot Foiled at JFK Airport*

Saturday, June 02, 2007
NEW YORK —  Three people were arrested and one was being sought in connection to a plan to set off explosives in a fuel line that feeds John F. Kennedy International Airport and runs through residential neighborhoods, officials close to the investigation said.
The plot, which never got past the planning stages, did not involve airplanes or passenger terminals, according to the two officials who spoke on condition of anonymity because details of the arrests had not yet been announced.
A senior law enforcement official told FOX News that of the three arrests, one was in New York and two were in Trinidad. The New York suspect was identified as Russell Afreitas, a former JFK employee who allegedly planned to attack the airport's fuel supply because he thought he could do more damage than attacking a passenger terminal. Afreitas is a Muslim U.S. citizen from Guyana.
In carrying out the alleged plot, Afreitas unknowingly recruited an FBI informant.
One of the other suspects arrested in Trinidad was identified as Abdul Kabir, a member of Parliament of Guyana.
Details were to be given out at a 1 p.m. news conference.
The pipeline targeted in the plot carries fuel from a facility in Linden, N.J., to the airport. Other lines service LaGuardia Airport and Newark Liberty International Airport.
An FBI spokesman said there is no threat to air safety or the public in relation to the plot.
FOX News' Ian McCaleb he Associated Press contributed to this report.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 2, 2007)

Although this is small potatoes by comparison..apparently someone has a hardon for Pittsburgh too.  This little bomb threat stunt shut the city down for hours.  You cant get in or out of Da'burgh with out utilizing one of these tunnels..which are also connected to bridges.

http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/news/13422704/detail.html.


Luckily I left work early that day and missed the fun!


----------

